# Whats your wierdest slot car?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Out of all the slots you own, whats the wierdest, most bizarre or just unique or interesting? Regular production stuff is what this is about, as opposed to customs. Anyone can make a wierd custom. Here's my contribution:

These '79 Mustangs look pretty sharp, if ordinary...












But they're actually transformers. They run on tyco HP-7 chassis and even have glow in the dark parts. They even function as robots, but I think I have to tighten the hinge, since if you let off the throttle, they do a faceplant.












I cant leave out these voltron lions from the Spinout in Space set, either. The chassis are identical (except for the cool, high tech wheel designs and lack of all the electronic resistors, capacitors and other gizmos) to the the Euro-spec Matchbox Powertrack chassis, but are marked LJN toys. What's wierd about that is that if I remember right all the original Voltron figures were made by matchbox back in the day. They run great on tyco track, even though they lack front wheels.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Duntov's Worst Nightmare.*

Well this isn't really weird but I consider it of my uglier pieces. This 'Vette hitchhiked in with a body lot a while back. It's a piece that only a mother could love. 

The rocker to fender proportion cracks me up, and the screw posts are so long it throws this "queer-vette" into the ORV class.

Other than the obvious design disaster and a doinked rear bumper the body is perfect. It was spared from my knife, for the moment. :devil: 

I was also certain that this test shot prototype is an ultra rare, "minty", one of a kind collector piece, from a former Aurora employee's personal collection, so rare in fact that it can't be found in the Beeres Bible! Starting bid @ $1400.00 :tongue: 

Anybody out there know anything about my puke green, ugliest 'Vette on the planet?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The green Vette looks like an Eldon.


Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> The green Vette looks like an Eldon.
> 
> 
> Marty


I second that.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny...as I read the title to this thread, 6 particular slots in my collection came to mind.....and GRJ posted 4 of them, eh!! The Bots do face-plants because there is a thin and very flexable piece of clear plastic (think lexan blister) missing from the bottom of the legs. It would "click" over the top of the can to hold the lil guy upright, heh!

The other 2 cars are the Thundercats Tank (that sits up and begs under hard throttle) and the Mummra tank. I will post pics later.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the Mattel Harry Potter Quiditch game set. Sounded like a great deal at $10 on clearance from Toys R Us. I bought 3 and still have the other 2 unopened. A really weird set.
That and the Lifelike skate boards...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
If that green thing was mine I'd might consider lowering it first, opening up the wheel wells some and sticking a set of AFX style wheels & silicones on her. Would have to get her closer to looking somewhat proportional if not better at least.  
Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Bill,
> If that green thing was mine I'd might consider lowering it first, opening up the wheel wells some and sticking a set of AFX style wheels & silicones on her. Would have to get her closer to looking somewhat proportional if not better at least.
> Dave


Depends on what you want, a shelf queen or racer. I make racers out of most of the beaters. A "minty" car like that I would spare from the dremel gods.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Funny...as I read the title to this thread, 6 particular slots in my collection came to mind.....and GRJ posted 4 of them, eh!! The Bots do face-plants because there is a thin and very flexable piece of clear plastic (think lexan blister) missing from the bottom of the legs. It would "click" over the top of the can to hold the lil guy upright, heh!
> 
> The other 2 cars are the Thundercats Tank (that sits up and begs under hard throttle) and the Mummra tank. I will post pics later.



Wierd, neither of mine had the little plastic thingy, and I just scored the white one, while I got the red one like 3 years ago. Ill have to work something up...

How long ago did you score the Thundercats cars? I just got beat out on evilbay for those about a month ago. Hopefully your house wont get broken into and those go missing...........but if it does, it wasnt me!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I got one of those green things [vette?] I kind of remember it having a diecast bottom. Not really shure though


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hartracerman said:


> I got one of those green things [vette?] I kind of remember it having a diecast bottom. Not really shure though


If yours WAS Eldon, then it might have been what they sold as a MatchKit car... a slot car body with a "push car" bottom to make it a toy like a Matchbox or Hot Wheels car. Aurora tried to do that with their Cigarbox and Speedline cars, and Lindberg had Mini Lindys like that. I actually have an Eldon MatchKit Camaro that I got with horrible brown model paint all over it... I stripped it back to blue (molded in metallic blue plastic! :thumbsup: ) and converted it to a slot car. Screwposts had to be relocated... they apparently aren't in the same place as the Eldon slot cars...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys, Thanks for the responses!

Rick, I neglected to mention this sinus infection green 'Vette is molded in white. The screw posts are spaced perfect for the T-jet. The front bumper appears to be an exact replica of Aurora's Mako bumper, but what's left of the rear appears to be two lamp unit. 

Dave, I agree! She'd be much improved with a post shave, drop axle chassis, side pipes, and proper wheels and tires tucked under. Her fate is enevitable.

Ed! Shelf Queen? I've got a few but try and keep it to a bare minimum. What I know Aurora slots, let alone other makes and derivitives can be measured in a thimble!

For once I thought I'd err on the side of caution and see if the gang had some dope on this turdmobile before it rolls into the chop shop. The Dremel Gods exert a powerful force 'round here. They're playing my song-

ZZZZZZZZZZZZing!!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill.. that IS and Eldon vette... it sits too high because it's on the wrong chassis.
The Match kit Vettes were dark green, I have both of them, the slot version and the match kit version... also, on the Match kit, there's no back post and the front post is much shorter


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha Ha VJ! Looks the the governer called in the last hour. I was just about to give 'er the last rights. I will honor the stay of execution! Thanx.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Anybody out there know anything about my puke green, ugliest 'Vette on the planet?


Here is an auction with the Vette in it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Eldon-HO-slot-car-set_W0QQitemZ270106971546QQihZ017QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clueless near Seattle*

Cool Marty. Thank you for the link. I going to start searching for some Eldon chassis and a few spares now. Guess I've still got a little of the collector in me after all. Incurable!

Is there more than one type of Eldon chassis for HO? Which one in their evolution am I looking for? Any pitfalls or warnings I need to know about that is particular to the breed?

Bill


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Cool Marty. Thank you for the link. I going to start searching for some Eldon chassis and a few spares now. Guess I've still got a little of the collector in me after all. Incurable!
> 
> Is there more than one type of Eldon chassis for HO? Which one in their evolution am I looking for? Any pitfalls or warnings I need to know about that is particular to the breed?
> 
> Bill


I will look at the ones I have and post a pic. I will look at the catalogs I have and see if there sre different ones. I also own and moderate an Eldon slot car Yahoo group. I'll post there and see what answers I get.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a section of the 1968 Eldon catalog. It shows the Mako shark (Actually a Corvette Stingray).










I have two Eldon chassis. The main difference between the two is the gears. The early one has worm gear drive, similar to TYCO S. The other is three gear drive, similar to Atlas. Another difference is the wheels. The early one has a three spoke desin and the later on has rings, similar to Aurora T-Jet. As soon as the batteries charge in my camera I will post pics.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

top view of the chassis:










The 3 gear chassis is from the Charger. The worm gear is for the Ford GT and Porsche.

BTW - the Charger is more correct then the Aurora 68/69 mixed breed. The Eldon has the correct grill and tail lights for a 1968!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bottom view of chassis:












The pick-up shoes appear to the same. There is no spring. Tension is adjusted by the center "tang".

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Early three spoke wheels, VERY KOOL!! Right, all you resin casters!?!










later wheels:









Oh yeah the tires are different too!


So in conclusion, I would say the Vette should have the three gear chassis.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Anybody out there know anything about my puke green, ugliest 'Vette on the planet?


Does the Vette still have the lead weight in the back? If not, you have to look for that also for your restoration!:wave: 

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Marty said:


> Does the Vette still have the lead weight in the back? If not, you have to look for that also for your restoration!:wave:
> 
> Marty


Wow Marty, Thanks for the clinic. You really went the extra mile. Greatly appreciated!

The body didnt have the lead weight. I'm gonna check my "Cant throw this crap out box". I know I have some chassis similar to the two gear units but I think they were Bachmans or Fallers. I'm sure I dont have any of the three gear units!

I'll dump the dreaded box!  

Thanx again, Bill


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Really cool Eldon primer. I hardly ever come across early (pre-AFX) slot cars anywhere, and won't buy anything I'm not familiar with off fleabay, so that kind of excludes me from fooling with Eldon slot cars. Now I hope I run across one, especially the 3 gear chassis just to see how it works! Thanks!

P.S. really cool 3 spoke wheels, like the Aurora vibe hot rod. Simulated knock-offs?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Very informative Eldon history, Marty-
I have a few Eldons myself (including I think- Bills Mako/vette), but I don't have that Ford GT (which I now seek!). 


I didn’t notice an HO requirement for this posting, and this is not even my slot—it’s my daughter, Katelyns’. She “relishes” it…(here we go with the burger jokes again). 
But, I did think “Crusty” was a good candidate for the weird slot gene pool.

These others, being the same scale- are mine from sets I’d got–

The Rex was a hard one to find. Although it has a 1/43rd chass’ under it, the body size makes it relative to HO. (Might have to do a chass’ swap!)


Cont..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Most have seen these other two more recently. Mum gave the set to me as a Xmas present this past year. They are closer to 1/18th scale!

The final ones are the strangest looking HO’s I think I have-
They remind me of Benz Smart cars crossed with a Renault mini-van.

And who can forget these:
The Marchon “Road Warrior” truck and the AFX “Peace Tank”!
Surely they have at least an honorable mention-

Cheers..


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

OK, those grannies in the the wheelchairs are WIERD...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Those Grannies need some decals.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Boss9........*

Those last two yo mention are the Disney Epcot cars. They come in an exclusive set only sold at Disney. Jays Race Place had gotten several sets (where I got mine), and yeah, they are weird, but nowhere as crazy as the grannies. What scale are they?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ya know, sometimes I amaze myself at how tunnel visioned I am! I was so focused on getting info on the Vette I forgot about these two weird cars, Eldons no less!!



















The white one the Cirrus and the yellow one is the Astro.

Marty


----------



## Tjet-Racer (Jun 14, 2007)

*My wierdest slot!*

Heres a pic of my wierdest slot. "Ratfink"


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Bill.. that IS and Eldon vette... it sits too high because it's on the wrong chassis.
> The Match kit Vettes were dark green, I have both of them, the slot version and the match kit version... also, on the Match kit, there's no back post and the front post is much shorter


I have one as well. It's been  modified.

EDIT: WOW! after going through the rest of the thread I see that I have a lot of these oddities.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tjet-Racer said:


> Heres a pic of my wierdest slot. "Ratfink"


I had that body and wanted to do a custom but lost my temper with the wheel wells and threw it against the wall, lol.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

his name is a lot like mine!


----------

